# Veritas Bar Guage Beautiful



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review, this has been on my 'want' list for a while now.

And it is much less $ than the recently offered OTT from Woodpeckers.


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

Funny that you mention that copcarcollector, Seeing the one offered by Woodpecker is what spawned my Google search to find one that was at least reasonable. Rockler offers one too, but it was no where near the quality.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know, thanks


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Funny, when I saw the update to the Veritas (new add-ons) I wasted about 15 minutes trying to find the order on which I had originally purchased the bar gauge. Ha ha. I had the Woodpeckers product, not the Veritas.


----------

